# 1999 Jeep Wrangler 4.0 Sport Automatic



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

Priced Reduced! $13,000.00

This is Jeep is one of a kind. Best part is it still looks like a Jeep.I will list all of the items added to it and if you have any questions please ask. She runs strong and doesn't have any motor or transmission problems. I drive it daily. New soft top was added in Spring 2012 and I have a brand new top in the box with out the windows. Please take a look at the pictures. I will be willing to take offers on the Jeep. PM me or respond to this thread with questions and I will get back to you. Make me an offer. I need to sell it.

1999 Jeep Wrangler 4.0 Sport $13,000.00 OBO 
112,xxx -- Daily Driver so mileage will go up slightly
List of Mods/ Pros
I have a new softop on it and I have a new one in the box minus the windows.
Rubicon Express Long Arm Lift
Premiere Power Welder
Rear Bumper/ Tire Carrier
Rockhard Sport Cage
Tuffy Expandable Box
Arb Airlocker - Front
Arb Airlocker - Rear
Arb Air Compressor
TeraLow Transfercase
K&N Airfilter
Rock rails
Gas tank Skid Plate
Rubicon Fender Flares
Steering Box Skid Plate
Front Bumper
Front Dana 44
Rear Dana 44
Chromemolly Rear Shafts
Micky Thompson Classic II x 4
Beadlock Conversion x4
Goodyear MTR x 4
Rear Driveshaft 
SYE 
Tom Woods Front Drive Shaft
Pinoneer CD Player

CONS:
Needs tires/ 3 are fairly decent one is bad
Tie Rod Ends need to be replaced
Exhaust Manifold needs to be replaced or fixed


----------



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

SOLD!!


----------

